# Folders and/or streaming for Home video option with series 2



## Gregd (Jul 15, 2004)

I use my S2 Tivo to watch my home movies from my CPU. Right now I have to transfer them to my Tivo Hard drive first to watch. It would be great if I had the choice to save to disc or stream to my TV without saving to the Tivo hard drive. I know not many users are transfering home videos, but I think this a tremendous feature, eliminating the need to burn DVD's for small home movie clips. Maybe there can be a large buffer to make this realistic?

Also when I save my videos to the Tivo hard disc, there is currently no way to keep all of them in a folder. This would make it very simple to access the videos without having to find it or risk deleting them by one of my kids.

Thanks.


----------

